# Trouble Starting: Neutral Safety Switch / Select Lock Solenoid / Tranny Inhibitor



## chickan (Jul 25, 2006)

Well my girlfriends 94 Sentra XE automatic would not start the other day. Lights, radio, and everything else had power, battery tested good, but when she turned the key, nothing, just a click. I did some searching on here, and tried the neutral trick, and sure enough, her car started right away in neutral.

I called the dealer asking about the Neutral Safety Switch, and the first guy said there was only a Transmission Inhibitor that was $92 and sat on the transmission itself.

I called back, and the second guy found a different one, actually called the Neutral Safety Switch, and said it was $24 and also sat directly on the transmission. He also found one called the Select Lock Solenoid that was $65 that actually sat with the gear selector, and sounded closer, but still not right.


In this thread: [URL\="http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/62962-will-not-start.html?highlight=neutral"]http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/62962-will-not-start.html?highlight=neutral[/URL] It was said the neutral safety switch was the problem, and sounded like it was cheap and easy to fix.

In this thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/120864-park-safety-switch.html?highlight=safety it looks much more like a switch, and not like a solenoid at all.

So my question is, who out there has actually fix this? Where did you get the part? Have a part number by chance?


----------



## McDRacing (Jul 12, 2004)

This happened to me with my 94 xe , i ghetto fixed it because im selling the car in 2 weeks and didnt wanna spend money. what you have to do is get an electrical schematic of the neutral-safety switch and jump the correct wires to allow the car to start, this is a very ghetto solution tho, because it leaves you with a car that will do 2 bad things, 1. the car is gonna be startable in any gear....and 2. your cruise control will not work anymore because the computer will think that its always in park ( the transmission will function correctly otherwise) So if you wanna not spend a dime thats the way to do it, but those are some pretty hefty drawbacks, otherwise, you gotta spend the money.


----------



## chickan (Jul 25, 2006)

well I opened it up, and found the switch. When I click it, it activates everytime, I didn't have any problems with it. I also checked the mechanism, and it seems to be engaging it pretty well. The problems she had mostly where on hills of decent grade, so I am thinking the extra stress may have popped it off somehow. Also, I am thinking the relay may be going out, and I'll probably replace that soon.


----------

